# Bulking Diet for a 5"10 145lb'r



## VillaGeeza (Jul 19, 2008)

Having been put off steriod use at the moment because of my 145lb weight at 5"10, i was wondering if anybody has a food plan to bulk me up as soon as possible (and not so i can take steroids, but because im ****ed at being so lean).

From my stats you can probably tell that i am rather lean, the only weight i really hold is around my abs which is a bi*ch to lose.

Anyway, for my weight i know i should pack around 3800 cals a day to bulk from a sticky that was posted on here. The 3800 cals take into account the cals i burn whilst training and during my average day. I am lost as to a food plan, how much carbs, protein, fats, etc and at what times of the day to eat them.

The only way i will be able to do this is to follow a daily meal plan.

Can anybody help.

Cheers


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you read the post I made for you last time regardung this issue?

3800 you may not need

start by restructuring your food habits into frequent feedings of quality food

then pick the structure i gave

add in

Lean red meat

Whole eggs

oily fish olive oil

yams

basmati rices

oats

wholgreains

fibrous veg

salad

chicken

tuna

turkey

whey

seeds

then the odd bit of junk

split that over your plan and start to make the changes gradually

or buy a book called scrawny to brawny, its on amazon


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

for 145lbs.. you certanly wont need 3800 cals to grow.

if you work out your maintenance cals:

145 x 15 = 2175 cals is your maintenance.

add 500-600 cals to that and you will grow at 145 lbs!!

good nutrition

good training

sufficient rest

patience



Ben


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Ben, not as simple as this

some naturally skinny folk have a large T3 output and will need to ramp over any forumal a book has ever come up with

I would say a 3000 starting point over time and then crank them up hard to get over the bump when it appears

most wont gain on 2500-2700, most will not need 4000


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Well the fact that you hold fat around your abbs at that weight tells me that your diet is crap and that you dont exercise daily.

Firstly i would look at exercise, get in the gym for weights 3-4 times per week and do some sort of cardiovascular exercise such as power walking(my fav) on a daily basis.

Diet, eat a meal when you rise and then every 3 hours eat another with one right before bed.

Every meal needs to contain protein at a quantity of 30-50grams i would start at 30 and lowly work up as you go.

On top of each meal you should have either a small portion of veg or a portion of fruit, fruit earlier in the day veg as the day progresses.

Essential fats are very important buy your self a good source such as UDO's oil and have 2 table spoons with every meal.

Carb sources such as oats rice potatoes should be eaten heavly in the first 3/4 of the day and then none should be included in your final 1-2 meals as far as quantity goes eat your protein first then your veg and fruit then eat carbs as you feel you need them for energy dont over eat on them as you will get fat and finish with your oil.

Drink plenty of water ideally not with your meals but between your meals to aid digestion.

Look mate at the end of the day people can write you out diets but no body is you , no one knows what you like to eat ext.

So if you stick to those basic guidelines you will add quality weight.

Dont be in hurry to gain a lot of weight 1/2lb per week is the most you should gain, think in a year that is 26lb so in two years you could easly be over 200lb and not look like sh#t.

**** sake LS already answered this question on another post why ask again?!?!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Con said:


> **** sake LS already answered this question on another post why ask again?!?!


most hope there is an easier route and ask enough times and someone might say there is...unfortuntaley this isnt a game where you can

your post is though far from wasted young man as many many more will learn and grow whilst those who dont subscribe stay small and ask the same question in 3, 6 and 12 months time before giving it up and boring you with conversations in nightclubs which revolve around:

1 I could never gain weight whatever I did

2 I tried all the megabolloxmassshakespanking XL shakes in the world

3 I only want to be your size

....you know the score


----------



## VillaGeeza (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry lost soul, i did not read the post you made, if i had i wouldnt have asked again. but thak you all for your replys. LS, how long would you say on 3000, and what did you mean by "the bump". Cheers Con, i love the carbs you mentioned, so am worried about eating too much and adding to my fat around the abs, you was right, its from eating sh*t that it is there, my excuse is shift working, so chocolate at work becomes an easy option. BTW, did you crack open some of Pop Eyes Spinach before taking your pic?


----------

